# Trek 1500



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello everybody, my ongoing search for a roadbike continues. I need an entry level roadbike, and I have gone through wanting a Felt 90 to a Giant OCR3 to many others. Now after a long debate I think I should spend the extra money and buy a Trek 1500. Can anyone who owns this bike or was in this situation give me some help? Thanks a lot.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

macadoo said:


> Hello everybody, my ongoing search for a roadbike continues. I need an entry level roadbike, and I have gone through wanting a Felt 90 to a Giant OCR3 to many others. Now after a long debate I think I should spend the extra money and buy a Trek 1500. Can anyone who owns this bike or was in this situation give me some help? Thanks a lot.


Hey macadoo, check out this link: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=11530

I bought my 14 year old daughter a 1500 WSD version, and I think it's quite good. Of course you'll need to add clipless pedals.


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

macadoo said:


> Hello everybody, my ongoing search for a roadbike continues. I need an entry level roadbike, and I have gone through wanting a Felt 90 to a Giant OCR3 to many others. Now after a long debate I think I should spend the extra money and buy a Trek 1500. Can anyone who owns this bike or was in this situation give me some help? Thanks a lot.


it's a good bike. probably the best bang for your buck in the trek line... and yeah, get the clipless pedals..

GL,
-don


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

My daughter and I conspired and fronted the money so that her sweetie could get a 1500 for Christmas. I got to ride it a bit over the break and was extremely impressed. He got a great deal on it, and even convinced the bike shop to give me a 15% discount on the clipless pedals and gear that he bought with it. 

It was definitely worth the money. It's light and the ride is fantastic. It also came with an Ultegra rear derailleur too which was a nice surprise upgrade. Adding that to an already nicely loaded entry level bike and you got a really nice ride. I liked the look of it too.

He road the Felt and Giant, and the Trek had the best feel to him though. Had it not, he would have likely gone another way. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Turbo810 (Aug 15, 2004)

macadoo said:


> Hello everybody, my ongoing search for a roadbike continues. I need an entry level roadbike, and I have gone through wanting a Felt 90 to a Giant OCR3 to many others. Now after a long debate I think I should spend the extra money and buy a Trek 1500. Can anyone who owns this bike or was in this situation give me some help? Thanks a lot.


The 1500 is a great bike. If you are truely in the market for one Let me know. I have a 04 58 cm 1500 with less then 50 miles on it. I bought it to use on the trainer instead of using my 2100, but I just haven't had the time. I will make you good deal on it.


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

I got mine a coupe of months ago and like it so far. I will say though that it is my first road bike so i have nothing to compare it to. I would say as mentioned above get clipless, why the 1200 and even the kids road bikes come with clipless i dont know but i digress.


----------

